# Give Dad a Fishing License for Fatherâs Day and Make the Fun Last All Year



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Cutting costs doesnât mean you have to cut family fun. An Ohio fishing license is a cost-effective gift that makes it easy for dad and the whole family to relax at a nearby lake or stream. A fishing license costs $19; good through February. 6/10/08

More...


----------

